# Probleme mit imageMagick bei der Konvertierung



## mki_germo (11. April 2007)

Hi

Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit imageMagick. Ich würde gerne ein pdf in eine Serie jpg´s konvertieren. Das ist soweit ja auch überhaupt kein Problem, allerdings sollen die jpg´s später gedruckt werden, sprich - mit den voreingestellten (und für den Bildschirm ausreichenden) 72 DPI komme ich nicht weit.

Laut Doku von imageMagick gibt es dazu die Option -density. Das Problem an der Sache ist allerdings folgendes: Scheinbar konvertiert imageMagick zuerst und rechnet dann das Bild auf die 200 dpi hoch. Ich hätte die sache dann doch ganz gerne andersherum und somit ein scharfes Bild.

Ich weiss, das sowas mit ImageMagick geht, vor einigen Monaten habe ich auch schon hinbekommen. Dummerweise hab ich mir die entsprechenden Aufrufparameter nicht aufgeschrieben und steh jetzt etwas auf dem Schlauch.

Momentan rufe ich convert folgendermaßen auf:


```
convert formular.pdf -density 300 formular_conf.jpg
```

Jemand eine Idee, wie der Aufruf eigendlich aussehen müsste?
Ich nutze ImageMagick 6.3.3 Q16


Danke und Gruß,

Manuel


----------

